# Expanding crate size for growing puppy



## japhyr (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We have been crate training our 10-week old blue heeler puppy pretty successfully. We got a crate that should fit him as an adult, and blocked off most of the crate so he'd just be able to stand up and turn around. We have had him four weeks now, and he has not had an accident in the crate since the first week. Those accidents were mostly due to his anxiety, when he was still whining just about being in the crate at night. Now he goes in the crate without a sound, only whining when he has to go out and pee or poop.

We have a second crate that stays in our cars, and he spends a couple hours at a time in that crate when we are at work. He stays in there with a couple toys, with none of the crate blocked off, and he is quite comfortable in there and has had no accidents.

How long do we need to keep expanding the home crate incrementally? When is it okay to just open up the whole crate to him?


----------



## BarbV (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, he is very adorable.

At 10 weeks, you are very fortunate that you are so quickly accident free inside the crate! I'd say you are well on your way! 

What about outside the crate? Are you still getting piddles and poos from time to time?

What worked for me is that I increased crate space more or less proportionately to his ability outside the crate as well.  Bit by bit. 

My pup is 6.5 months old now and has not had an accident inside the house for a full month! Yay! So, not only does he have his full crate available, but I've now got his crate inside an Xpen with his crate door open....I even have his water dish inside the Xpen now when I leave for work. 

I bring the crate up to my bedroom at night. I'm now very close to leaving the crate door open at night (with bedroom door closed, of course!) to see how that goes. From there we'll progress to a dog bed at night, but keep the crate during the day.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

If you intend using the crate as a long term thing I'd increase the size as he grows so he has the same ease of use & comfort levels.


----------

